# Surgeon Consult



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Saw the surgeon yesterday. MRI showed mass to be 2.7cm. Biopsy results Invasive ductal. ER positive (that's a good thing). Having a right mastectomy and possibly prophylactic left. I will decide on the left after meeting with my cardiologist to see if I can safely be under anesthesia 4 plus hours. I'm actually at the cardiologist appointment as I type. Will have to wait for final pathology after the mastectomy to see if chemo will be needed. If lymph nodes are positive, I have chemo. If lymph nodes are negative, they will do oncotype assay to determine if I am at high risk for recurrence. If my oncotype score is low, probably won't need chemo. So the next big hurdle is to have negative nodes and a low oncotype score. Appointment with plastic surgeon is scheduled for the 18th so my surgery will be scheduled once I see him. What a world wind of appointments and a crash course on breast cancer this has been. Will keep you posted when I know more. Love and hugs to each of you.
Tracey


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

I'm so sorry that you have to deal with Tracey. You are in thoughts and prayers. My thought is the best thing to do is, to try to stay positive. And please keep us posted when your can. Good luck at the cardiologist. Hugs to you dear. :hugging:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Tracey - I'm not that familiar with what everything means but sounds like you're moving ahead. Are you staying with the one oncologist or getting a second opinion? I thought I just heard on the news the other night that they're finding out that those getting lumpectomies are doing as well or better than those with mastectomies. I'm assuming it depends on the size and type of tumor so maybe that's what yours indicated. Hoping all goes well and that indeed it will just be one breast. That's a very long surgery. Sending hugs!!!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Praying and sending good thoughts your way.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Praying for the results you want so you won't need chemo.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Tracey, I will continue to pray for you. My Mom had a double mastectomy several years ago. She only had the mass in one breast the other perfectly fine but she after speaking with her oncologist and fearful she would get it in the other, she decided to do a double mastectomy. I personally would not do that but some people do. She did not need chemo afterwards and I am praying you don't either. Stay as strong and positive as you can. Hugs to you!!


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Hang in there! My BC is ER+. Did they mention going on Femara or some sort of estrogen blocker? As far as mastectomy, I only had the one removed but wish I had taken them both. Will keep praying for you and your family.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Tracey, I knew you were going to stand up and fight this thing like a champ! You continue on my heart & in my prayers!
How is DH taking all this? I know he has been the patient most of the time and he needs you to keep him out of trouble. :HistericalSmiley: Did his hand & back heal up well?
Sending hugs to all of you!:wub:


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

:grouphug:
I will continue to keep you in my prayers Tracey. Hopefully the least amount of intervention is all you will need.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Sending good wishes and prayers for the best possible results.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I don't understand anything about the treatment of breast cancer but I understand that all of this overwhelming. I hope that your lymph nodes are clear and that you don't need chemotherapy. :grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Snowbody said:


> Tracey - I'm not that familiar with what everything means but sounds like you're moving ahead. Are you staying with the one oncologist or getting a second opinion? I thought I just heard on the news the other night that they're finding out that those getting lumpectomies are doing as well or better than those with mastectomies. I'm assuming it depends on the size and type of tumor so maybe that's what yours indicated. Hoping all goes well and that indeed it will just be one breast. That's a very long surgery. Sending hugs!!!


Sue, the location of my mass is very close to the nipple and would require much of that area to be removed in order to get clean margins. Plus if I have a mastectomy, I will not have to have 35 radiation treatments afterwards. I will be seeing a couple oncologist after the surgery when we have the results of the final pathology.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

munchkn8835 said:


> Hang in there! My BC is ER+. Did they mention going on Femara or some sort of estrogen blocker? As far as mastectomy, I only had the one removed but wish I had taken them both. Will keep praying for you and your family.


Yes, I will be on one of these for at least 5 years.


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Tracey, part of my new regiment is Aromisin(sp?) which is an estrogen blocker. I've taken most of them at one time or another and was blessed with no side effects. Radiation was okay, just got tired and had heart burn which was taken care of. How is your hubby doing with all this?


----------



## Mia's Grammy (Jul 27, 2012)

Tracey you are in our thoughts and prayers please keep us updated. :wub:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Continuing to send prayers and positive thoughts your direction!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Tracey, it sounds like you are being very brave and have a great attitude. Good for you! Find it, fix it and move on, I say. Please know that my prayers will remain with you.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

My thoughts and prayers are with you. Praying that you don't have to have chemo. My grandmother on my dad's side, and two of her sisters had breast cancer. They all were survivors, and lived long lives. I just had my yearly mammo on Saturday,everything OK.


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

You seem to have such a great attitude about all of this Tracey. You are so strong, quite a role model for the rest of us. Thank you for keeping us up to date, and please know that you are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

Don't be surprised if somebody orders a MUGA scan of your heart. It's painless, it's a measure to see if your heart can withstand the upcoming events. And it is all a blur. I had a double in Dec, recovery was ok. The drains are a PITA. I'm on Amiridex for the next 10 years. 

Good luck!!!!!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Tracy... will be praying the results come in that you'll not have to have chemo. I have two friends who in the last couple of years have had breast cancer and both beat that beast's butt!! Both did have the surgery/chemo/radiation.... not easy ...but they are doing great now!! 
My one friends favorite motto is "Fight like a Girl"!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Tracey, I don't know if you remember my post but I helped 2 of my very close friends with your same cancer. One had the bilat mastectomy and reconstruction,chemo and radiation and is 7 years clean. I went over every day and "milked" her drains. Her surgery was done in 3 hours and was discharged home the next am. My other friend had lumpectomy, chemo, radiation and is 3, almost 4 yrs out. The reconstruct was done after some healing time for the one with the mastectomies. But that was 7 yrs ago, not sure what they are doing now.
I wish you the very best with everything:grouphug:


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

edelweiss said:


> Tracey, I knew you were going to stand up and fight this thing like a champ! You continue on my heart & in my prayers!
> How is DH taking all this? I know he has been the patient most of the time and he needs you to keep him out of trouble. :HistericalSmiley: Did his hand & back heal up well?
> Sending hugs to all of you!:wub:


Thank you Sandi, DH has been doing ok with it. He's scared but supportive, I have been trying to focus on the positive with him and when I try to get on a pity party he brings back to reality.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Maisie and Me said:


> Tracey, I don't know if you remember my post but I helped 2 of my very close friends with your same cancer. One had the bilat mastectomy and reconstruction,chemo and radiation and is 7 years clean. I went over every day and "milked" her drains. Her surgery was done in 3 hours and was discharged home the next am. My other friend had lumpectomy, chemo, radiation and is 3, almost 4 yrs out. The reconstruct was done after some healing time for the one with the mastectomies. But that was 7 yrs ago, not sure what they are doing now.
> I wish you the very best with everything:grouphug:


Michelle, that is very encouraging, thank you for sharing this with me.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Maidto2Maltese said:


> Tracy... will be praying the results come in that you'll not have to have chemo. I have two friends who in the last couple of years have had breast cancer and both beat that beast's butt!! Both did have the surgery/chemo/radiation.... not easy ...but they are doing great now!!
> My one friends favorite motto is "Fight like a Girl"!! :thumbsup:


Love that motto and will have to keep it in mind. Thank you.


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

Tracey, It sounds like you are thinking clearly and have a sensible plan. Keep thinking positive. We are all praying for negative lymph and low scores! <<Hugs>>


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Sweet Tracey Praying everynight that those lymph nodes are negative oxxooxoxoxoxoxox


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Thinking of you and praying.*
*God Bless. Nickee**


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Praying for all the best outcome for you!!!! HUGS


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Tracey, I have faith that you are in good hands with your medical team and I know you will advocate for what is right for you. More prayers for strength and clarity in your upcoming decisions. Many, many hugs to you. Obi sends you kisses.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Tracey -- just to let you know I'm thinking of you.:grouphug:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Thinking of you and praying everything will come out better and short treatment... I know treatment is so much better now. I know you can beat this, you have lots of love here and at home..

I know when I went through my cancer treatments,bone and then melanoma and now kidney failure, my husband has a hard time, he felt helpless and scared. We planned to get old together and it scared him, I might not be there...

Don't be afraid to talk about it ,talk about the future and laugh and hug, those endorphins do wonders...


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Tracey -- continuing to send prayers your way. I'm especially praying that the lymph nodes are clear -- that's the most important.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Tracey, I am thinking of you my friend, and your appt Monday, sending you a big virtual :hugging:
xxxx


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

SammieMom said:


> Tracey, I am thinking of you my friend, and your appt Monday, sending you a big virtual :hugging:
> xxxx


Thanks Kandis, I am so ready to get my treatment underway.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Tracey, just a note to let you know that I have been thinking of and praying for you a lot.

Much love and many healing hugs coming your way.:wub::wub:


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Tracy, I just want to let you know I am thinking and praying for you esp. for tomorrow:grouphug:.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Tracy, you are in my prayers. You sound like you are ready for a fight and you will win!!! We are all behind you. Hope and pray you get a good report that those lympth nodes are clear! HUGS and LOVE from me and Rocky :wub:


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Still praying for you.Be strong and brave-you can do it-Best wishes to you Nickee&Yogi**


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:smootch:Thinking of you Tracey...but your already know that Let us know how tomorrow goes.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Thanks everyone. Will post an update when I know more. Your support, prayers, and positive thoughts mean so much to me.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

You'll be in my thoughts tomorrow.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks for the reminder. I have been so busy getting DH off for a month in the US it had completely slipped my mind! I will be praying for you as you learn what is coming. Big hug Tracey.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Checking in with you, Tracey. :smootch:


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Sending you many healing thoughts, positive energy and am inscribing your name in my daily prayer book. 
{{{{{{{{{{{{{{ Tracey}}}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Thinking and praying for you Tracey!!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

:grouphug: to you dear Tracey.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Well the plastic surgeon went over all the risk factors and told me recontruction would take about a year and three surgeries at a minumin. I will be on the OR table for about 6 hours to do bilateral mastectomies and phase one of reconstruction. They are trying to get it scheduled and will let me know. Probably in the next couple of week. 
Thanks to all for your continues prayers.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Tracey my prayers will be for you as long as needed, and that's for a complete recovery!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Be assured you will continue to be in my prayers thru your jouney to complete recovery!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Tracey - you know I'll be praying for you and cheering you on all along the way.:aktion033: You're a strong wonderful woman and you will get through this and kick cancer's butt. Wish I was nearby to give you some hugs and help you out. :smootch:


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Tracey, sending prayers and hugs to you. Stay strong! :hugging:


----------

